
Apple Expanding Pilot Program Allowing Repairs of Select Vintage Macs Worldwide - newscracker
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/08/29/apple-expanding-vintage-mac-repair-pilot-program/
======
newscracker
Considering that Apple hasn't kept most of its Mac line updated, I wish Apple
would bring in longer life for newer models by making it easier to replace
(CPUs where feasible), RAM and storage easily or through third party services.

Usually, a RAM and a storage upgrade could make an old machine perform better
and remain useful for longer. Or make for a better hand-me-down to someone
else.

Practically though, I don't see Apple either working on its Mac line regularly
or making it easier to upgrade certain parts of Macs easily. Maybe the 2019
Mac Pro will tell us what exactly Apple has in mind.

